# Big Litter!!



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

Doc's mommy just had a litter of 9 puppies!! Doc had 7 in his which was a good size litter. I was just wondering if any of your dogs have had a litter this big or bigger. NINE!! That seems like a labrador litter to me!!


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Wow - that is a huge litter!! I hope Mom can keep up with all those babies. I dont know the average amount of pups - but 9 seems like a LOT!!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kodi is one of eight. I was very surprised to learn that Havs had such big litters.


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

Didn't Martina's (amy-ciara on this forum) Ciara have a litter of 9 then, later on, another litter of 10? I remember Ans posting some really cute videos of them playing. Talk about Hav Heaven!


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Didn't Martina's (amy-ciara on this forum) Ciara have a litter of 9 then, later on, another litter of 10? I remember Ans posting some really cute videos of them playing. Talk about Hav Heaven!


Hm..talk about a lot of potty training and work to do :biggrin1:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> Hm..talk about a lot of potty training and work to do :biggrin1:


Sounds like a breeder talking :biggrin1:


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Yup, Martina did have a litter of 10 pups and that's the largest litter I've heard about so far. :jaw:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Sounds like a breeder talking :biggrin1:


LOL and yours sounded like a non breeder talking :boink: :wave: :becky:


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

JASHavanese said:


> LOL and yours sounded like a non breeder talking :boink: :wave: :becky:


Yep, and I'll stay that way cause I could never do what you all do :hail::hug:


----------



## JASHavanese (Apr 24, 2007)

Leslie said:


> Yep, and I'll stay that way cause I could never do what you all do :hail::hug:


I don't get it, what's so bad about not sleeping, being too tired to eat, washing lots of dirty hineys, mopping floors a few times a day till you get them potty trained, leaving your shoes outside and......um, nevermind.
I give. This is my last litter for a while. I want R&R!


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

I forgot all about the litter of 10......this litter has 7 black and white parti's and two chocolate parties. I just looked at their pictures on Jeanne's webpage. It will be so much fun to watch them grow..her other mommy is due in a few days and only has 2 or 3 pups. I'll post the web page when I figure out how to do that!!


----------



## amy-ciara (Jan 5, 2008)

Yes, my Ciara had 9 in her first litter and 10 Babys in her 2. litter. Now she has a babybreak ) for 2 years. She has done a perfect job.
Next summer her little doughter Audrey Rose will have her first litter. I really hope that she won´t have more than 4.


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Well, Martina, seems like Ciara did an excellent job. How nice!  Good luck with you next litter and of course keep us all posted!


----------



## pegbreaux (Jan 23, 2009)

That is amazing! How are they doing!


----------



## Hav a lot of pets (Apr 4, 2008)

I could not see a new litter posted at the Briarpatch website. Please post the web page; I would love to see the new litter of 9!


----------



## Leslie (Feb 28, 2007)

The original post is from last October. I'm sure all those babies have gone to their forever homes by now.


----------

